# 2/28 New Orleans Hornets - Dallas Mavericks



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Monday, February 28th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Dallas, 
American Airlines Center *


*(11-44) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Dallas Mavericks*
*(37-17)*




*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10




*Dallas Mavericks Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Michael Finley #4 
Jason Terry #31 
*Frontcourt:*
Josh Howard #5 
Dirk Nowitzki #41 
 Didier Ilunga-Mbenga #28

*Key Subs:*






















Keith Van Horn #2 | Marquis Daniels #6 | Devin Harris #34



*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<->Michael Finley #4*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The game after the loss against the Suns for the Mavs, and the suns were without Nash..A little chance for us, only the second game for Keith van Horn, but I still think that there is a real chance to win it...:whoknows:
my prediction:
Hornets 99
-
Mavs 110


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice feature on the Mavs page: a preview in German of every game!
Here is the link for the German speaking member (yeah, I mean you, B Dizzle  ):

Preview in German


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mavs 113
hornets 97
marquis is showing he can still ball it up after recovering from his ankle injury/appendectomy and hes just another weapon coming off the mavs bench thats gonna burn us tonight. if the mavs were coming off a blowout win or somethin, i could see us potentially stealing one, however after that 1 point loss in which they thought they were shafted, their more than likely gonna come out and put a pounding on the hornets. J.R. is in for a rough night, im expecting finley to burn him for 28.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs Game Thread :wave:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

My prediction:
_Hornets 90
Mavericks 108_


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Stackhouse Back In Practice; Nowitzki Questionable For Tonight 02/28 -
12:52 PM *​
The Mavericks may have suffered there fair share of injuries, however the good news is that there seems to be plenty of young guys willing to step up. 

Now Mav’s sixth-man Jerry Stackhouse is gearing himself to get back into the lineup. Stackhouse has been out the past six games after aggravating a strained groin at Sacramento on Feb. 11 and is doubtful tonight against New Orleans at American Airlines Center. 

"Looks pretty good, but we didn't do that much," Nelson said of Stackhouse's first practice. "I think we'll have him on the West Coast." 

Mavericks all-star Dirk Nowitzki injured his right hamstring in Saturday’s melee versus Phoenix and as a result, sat out Sunday’s practice. 

"I'm hoping to give it a go," Nowitzki said of tonight's game. 

FROM: http://mavericks.realgm.com/


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 97
Mavericks 91


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....91
Mavericks.....105


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hornets 92 
Mavericks 106


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Hornets 92
> Mavericks 106


You are vewy vewy sneaky sir... :wink:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Need a good game from J.R. Smith, gave him the start at the utility spot this week in my fantasy league.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Dan Dickau playing his former team again! Hopefully he can have a big game!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im liking this Vroman boy a lot... :yes:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

their keepin the game close, its 68-64 mavs after three. really balanced scoring, and we're shooting 48% for the game, which is something we dont do very often. 18 turnovers however, thats something that really has to be worked on.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Claxton is lookin rough this game as he did last game...

Vroman always fouls but you gotta love his intensity...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

tie game at 75 right now with 5 minutes to go.
edit, 79-75 dallas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet fade-away by JR with Shawn Bradley in his face... :yes:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Finley misses BOTH! with 7.9 left!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR makes his first free throw...

he missed the second intentionally so the Hornets can get the rebound...

Nowitzki gets it though and the Hornets foul...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great game by NO. We could have easily lost that game but the hornets couldnt turn it on when they had to.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

wow, I didn't think it would be that close!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd say the Hornets put up a good fight and barely lost! I'd say PJ Brown had the best game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, nearly a win against Dallas...good game of us....

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Postgame Quotes


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

90-86 Marericks

*Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 33
Tooeasy - 34
Jermaniac Fan - 22
Pacers Fan - 12, but DQ'd
Jsimo12 - 20
Turkish Delight - 22

WINNER: Jsimo12

:djparty:*


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> 90-86 Marericks
> 
> *Results of Guess the Score:
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW! :clap:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jsimo12 again.


I already voted for you...:whoknows:


----------

